# Navegador Vivaldi



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2015)

Alguién provo o conocía este navegador?

https://vivaldi.com/#Download

Al parecer es del creador de Opera

Aún no esta disponible nuestro idioma, parece interesante


----------



## enbudle (Mar 4, 2015)

bueno. ya habia escuchado de el pero solo puede 64 bit y cuando lo escuche estaba en mi particion de 32. dicen que es muy bueno;rapida y configurable. pero mas de eso, es cuestion de probar.
por aqui lo habia leido http://www.muylinux.com/2015/01/28/vivaldi-navegador-web


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola enbudle, el que tengo a 32bit funciona bastante bien, es bastante ágil por ahora lo único molesto es no poder elegir donde hace las descargas o que te pregunte, por el resto parece ser una interesante opción


----------

